# Carolina Dart Frogs at Myrtle Beach Reptile Expo 8/11&12



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be vending at the Myrtle Beach Reptile Expo this coming weekend, August 11 & 12, at the Myrtle Beach Convention Center.
We will have 10 gallon Eco Vivs, lots of supplies, fruit fly cultures and plenty of frogs, including:
Adult bicolor pairs, adult yellow terribilis pairs, green & black auratus juvies, azureus juvies, campana auratus juvies, patricia juvies, leucomelas froglets, mint froglets, orange lamasi froglets and a few single odds and ends. Stop by and say hello.


----------

